# Fedor Signs with Strikeforce



## gavyg (Apr 6, 2009)

> Report: Fedor Emelianenko signs with Strikeforce
> 
> by Gavin Vincent on August 03, 2009
> 
> ...


http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Report-Fedor-Emelianenko-signs-with-Strikeforce.html

NO!!!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

YAY!!!!!


Fedor is pissing on Dana White's parade constantly, lol

I like it. This is better than X-Men 2 :thumb02:


----------



## thunderstruck (Aug 3, 2009)

i dont like the fact he wont give his fans the fights we most want to see (in the ufc ) but on the stay positive side , i think an overeem fight after the rogers fight would be awesome .


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

no this is better than spider-man 3


----------



## crazycat (Jun 5, 2009)

Atleast we will see him fight.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

"STRIKEFORCE is a top fight promotion that houses some of the greatest fighters in the world," continued Emelianenko. "I am prepared to fight any of them."

W..t..h?


----------



## Ondskan (Jul 17, 2009)

maybe he's afraid of losing his "god status" in ufc... there are few badass HW's which could beat him.


----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Fedor signs with Strikeforce*



> NEW YORK(AP)—Fedor Emelianenko has signed a promotional contract with Strikeforce, delivering one of the top pound-for-pound fighters to a company that is quickly raising its profile in the mixed martial arts industry.
> 
> The Russian heavyweight became a free agent when the Affliction promotion collapsed following the failed drug test of Josh Barnett, who was supposed to face Emelianenko in the main event of a card last Saturday at the Honda Center in Anaheim, Calif.
> 
> ...


http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/top/news?slug=txstrikeforcefedor&prov=st&type=lgns


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ondskan said:


> maybe he's afraid of losing his "god status" in ufc... there are few badass HW's which could beat him.


Ugh give this a rest. We all know it's not true. 

3 fights in Strike Force and he'll be at UFC walking through their heavyweights just like he's done everywhere else for almost a decade.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope M1 Global doesn't run Strikeforce into the ground.

I love Strikeforce, but the UFC was definitely a better place for Fedor.

Oh well.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

What a smart guy. So will we see a Strikeforce/M-1 Global "co-promotion"?


----------



## thunderstruck (Aug 3, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Ugh give this a rest. We all know it's not true.
> 
> 3 fights in Strike Force and he'll be at UFC walking through their heavyweights just like he's done everywhere else for almost a decade.


bold statement . i think lesnar /carwin/cain/couture/gg could all give fedor a good run .mir also . to think fedors totally unbeatable is nothing short of foolish .yes fedors great , and ranked number 1 , but theres alot of guys out there that he never faced yet that pose problems fedors never yet had to deal with . ie . lesnars strenght , mirs striking , gg s ground game , coutures gameplans ,carwins punch power , or cains relentless pace . victories over arlovski and sylvia were very impressive . but sadly arlovski and big tim werent exactly dominating the ufcs hw division when they left it .


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Everything M-1 touches goes into the shit hole, i predict bad things for strikeforce


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I wonder if Strikeforce is giving M-1 Global half thier revenue?  Seems sort of stupid considering M-1 Global has only one fighter.  
In any case, there are some interesting match-ups for Fedor in Strikeforce.  Fedor vs. Werdum and Fedor vs. Overeem should be interesting.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I kind of like the fact that Fedor has unbreakable morals. He won't sign away his life to the UFC, even if they have the best fighters. Sure, people will call him a coward.. but at the end of the day, it's all about what makes him happy, not us.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

thunderstruck said:


> bold statement . i think lesnar /carwin/cain/couture/gg could all give fedor a good run .mir also . to think fedors totally unbeatable is nothing short of foolish .yes fedors great , and ranked number 1 , but theres alot of guys out there that he never faced yet that pose problems fedors never yet had to deal with . ie . lesnars strenght , mirs striking , gg s ground game , coutures gameplans ,carwins punch power , or cains relentless pace . victories over arlovski and sylvia were very impressive . but sadly arlovski and big tim werent exactly dominating the ufcs hw division when they left it .



You really don't think Fedor has faced Gonzaga's ground game? I remember seeing a much much smaller Demian Maia tap Gonzaga out in like 20 seconds. Mir's striking? Have you ever heard of Crocop? Arlovski's striking is world's above Mir's too. Lesnar's strength...? Fujita and Mark Hunt are assuredly just as strong. And Coleman in his prime was a force much like Lesnar.

Trust me, there's no one in the UFC division that has a unique skillset Fedor has not fought. The only type of fighter left to challenge Fedor is a strong Muay Thai striker... but if you read his book, Fedor has a tried and true defense and offense for every Muay Thai tactic.

I dunno if it'll be easy first round knockouts like his last few fights, but Fedor will not be overwhelmed by any fighter the UFC has to offer at this point.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> I wonder if Strikeforce is giving M-1 Global half thier revenue?* Seems sort of stupid considering M-1 Global has only one fighter.*


Yes, I'd like to know the financing myself.


> In any case, there are some interesting match-ups for Fedor in Strikeforce.* Fedor vs. Werdum and Fedor vs. Overeem should be interesting.


None of which, unfortunately, are half as interesting as the potential UFC fights.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

part owned by emelianenko? thats intresting i honestly never knew that. I just thought finklestein had a vested intrest



tecnotut said:


> Yes, I'd like to know the financing myself.
> 
> 
> None of which, unfortunately, are half as interesting as the potential UFC fights.


apart from lesnar...what are these fights? carwin vasquez? lol


----------



## thunderstruck (Aug 3, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> You really don't think Fedor has faced Gonzaga's ground game? I remember seeing a much much smaller Demian Maia tap Gonzaga out in like 20 seconds. Mir's striking? Have you ever heard of Crocop? Arlovski's striking is world's above Mir's too. Lesnar's strength...? Fujita and Mark Hunt are assuredly just as strong. And Coleman in his prime was a force much like Lesnar.
> 
> Trust me, there's no one in the UFC division that has a unique skillset Fedor has not fought. The only type of fighter left to challenge Fedor is a strong Muay Thai striker... but if you read his book, Fedor has a tried and true defense and offense for every Muay Thai tactic.
> 
> I dunno if it'll be easy first round knockouts like his last few fights, but Fedor will not be overwhelmed by any fighter the UFC has to offer at this point.


im sorry but i seriously doubt hunt was as strong as lesnar is ...wand fought hunt and went to a descision loss , and some felt he (wand , a lhw ) won that fight . i can guareentee if it was lesnar grabbing wand , it would have been takedown in 20 secs and lay on him and pound him out . lesnars strenght definitely > than mark hunts ....crocops amazing striking ? you do remember a jj guy kicking his head off right ? kongo whooping that ass too if i remember correctly ? and neither one of these guys id rank higher than mir in the striking game .coleman at his best was NEVER the dominant force lesnar is right now .(and i hate brock , for the record ) and last i checked , theres not much shame in being tapped out on the ground with damaien maia lol .


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

RIP strikeforce lol... BYE.... look at all the MMA Orgs fedor was with, and MOST of them are gone, if not ALL of them...

Curse of Fedor Anyone lol?


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> You really don't think Fedor has faced Gonzaga's ground game? I remember seeing a much much smaller Demian Maia tap Gonzaga out in like 20 seconds. Mir's striking? Have you ever heard of Crocop? Arlovski's striking is world's above Mir's too. Lesnar's strength...? Fujita and Mark Hunt are assuredly just as strong. And Coleman in his prime was a force much like Lesnar.
> 
> Trust me, there's no one in the UFC division that has a unique skillset Fedor has not fought. The only type of fighter left to challenge Fedor is a strong Muay Thai striker... but if you read his book, Fedor has a tried and true defense and offense for every Muay Thai tactic.
> 
> I dunno if it'll be easy first round knockouts like his last few fights, but Fedor will not be overwhelmed by any fighter the UFC has to offer at this point.


I can not only back-up his claim that Fedor has never fought someone with a ground game as good as Gonzaga's, but I can guarantee it. At least, not a big heavy-weight like Gonzaga. Have you forgotten the guy's BJJ pedigree? He's a world champ. Gonzaga can pose a serious threat to anyone on the ground. To think otherwise, you're just deluding yourself. To compare guys like Mark Hunt to Brock Lesnar just further proves one's ignorance. And I'm sure we're all glad that if one were to read Fedor's book, he'd claim to have a defense for every single Muay Thai tactic. That's just great. I guess he is invincible. :sarcastic12:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

thunderstruck said:


> im sorry but i seriously doubt hunt was as strong as lesnar is ...wand fought hunt and went to a descision loss , and some felt he (wand , a lhw ) won that fight . i can guareentee if it was lesnar grabbing wand , it would have been takedown in 20 secs and lay on him and pound him out . lesnars strenght definitely > than mark hunts ....crocops amazing striking ? you do remember a jj guy kicking his head off right ? kongo whooping that ass too if i remember correctly ? and neither one of these guys id rank higher than mir in the striking game .coleman at his best was NEVER the dominant force lesnar is right now .(and i hate brock , for the record ) and last i checked , theres not much shame in being tapped out on the ground with damaien maia lol .



You're losing track of what you're arguing. Check out this first point that Wand only went to decision with Hunt: Are you saying Wand's TDD is as good as Fedor's? 

And watch CroCop in the Pride days, as mentioned millions of times the injury he's been fighting with has made him a different man.

GG and Demian Maia: Do you think Maia could tap Fedor out in 30 seconds?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

vaj3000 said:


> apart from lesnar...what are these fights? carwin vasquez? lol


I don't know about anyone else but I'm still up for Fedor vs. Randy!:thumbsup:

But for the most part I do agree with you!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't see why it matters the HW division is still the weakest division in the sport by far and always has been. How many truely well rounded fighters are there at HW? Where are the BJ Penns and Anderson Silva's? Fedor can sub you and knock you out how many heavyweights has he fought that you can say the same about? He is just a large LHW beating up on mostly one dimensional mediocre fighters aka the heavyweight division around the world as a whole.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

osmium said:


> I don't see why it matters the HW division is still the weakest division in the sport by far and always has been. How many truely well rounded fighters are there at HW? Where are the BJ Penns and Anderson Silva's? Fedor can sub you and knock you out how many heavyweights has he fought that you can say the same about? He is just a large LHW beating up on mostly one dimensional mediocre fighters aka the heavyweight division around the world as a whole.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

But not if he went to the UFC. Fedor WAS my hero before all this started.. but now... meh...


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Does Strikeforce have Fedor money? And if so, how long will they have it?


----------



## thunderstruck (Aug 3, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> You're losing track of what you're arguing. Check out this first point that Wand only went to decision with Hunt: Are you saying Wand's TDD is as good as Fedor's?
> 
> And watch CroCop in the Pride days, as mentioned millions of times the injury he's been fighting with has made him a different man.
> 
> GG and Demian Maia: Do you think Maia could tap Fedor out in 30 seconds?


im not saying anything about tdd ? im talking about hunts strength being less than lesnars ?

agreed crocops not in his prime anymore , but were talking lately here right ? and lately cro cops been handled twice ...once by a jj guy , and once by kingo .thats it .

i think if its actually a fact maia tapped gonzaga in 30 secs , then its certainly possible he could tap fedor also , yes .


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

thunderstruck said:


> im sorry but i seriously doubt hunt was as strong as lesnar is ...wand fought hunt and went to a descision loss , and some felt he (wand , a lhw ) won that fight . i can guareentee if it was lesnar grabbing wand , it would have been takedown in 20 secs and lay on him and pound him out . lesnars strenght definitely > than mark hunts ....crocops amazing striking ? you do remember a jj guy kicking his head off right ? kongo whooping that ass too if i remember correctly ? and neither one of these guys id rank higher than mir in the striking game .coleman at his best was NEVER the dominant force lesnar is right now .(and i hate brock , for the record ) and last i checked , theres not much shame in being tapped out on the ground with damaien maia lol .


my only gripe with your post is the overrating of mir's striking. if anything fedor should be more worried of mir's ground game. no offense, but comparing mir's striking to a prime cro cop or the arlovski that lost to fedor is laughable. JMO, though.


----------



## thunderstruck (Aug 3, 2009)

crispsteez said:


> my only gripe with your post is the overrating of mir's striking. if anything fedor should be more worried of mir's ground game. no offense, but comparing mir's striking to a prime cro cop or the arlovski that lost to fedor is laughable. JMO, though.


i dunno . if it was a mir of 2 years ago i was talking about , i agree , it be silly . but man , the nog fight really impressed me .also , in the lesnar rematch , im willing to bet mir would have outstruck lesnar if it would of stayed on his feet . he wouldnt be trying no running flying knee like arlovski did , and i wouldnt see mir getting outboxed by rogers in 10 secs either . or getting headkicked koed by gg . just my opinion though .


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

[email protected]!

Oh well, at least this might be able to make Strikeforce as a promotion more mainstream, and create a REAL rival for the UFC.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

thunderstruck said:


> agreed crocops not in his prime anymore , but were talking lately here right ? and lately cro cops been handled twice ...once by a jj guy , and once by kingo .thats it .


And that's how I know you know nothing outside of the UFC. He's been manhandled by Overeem, who is actually a great kickboxer and has a solid ground game, before a No Contest and then Crocop beat Hong Man Choi (a 7 foot tall kickboxer) via leg kicks.

Come on cuzz go on google and type in DREAM. There's more to MMA than just UFC.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Co-promoting suggests that they share both the expenses and revenue, but i guess it will be hard to know for sure.


----------



## thunderstruck (Aug 3, 2009)

Guy said:


> And that's how I know you know nothing outside of the UFC. He's been manhandled by Overeem, who is actually a great kickboxer and has a solid ground game, before a No Contest and then Crocop beat Hong Man Choi (a 7 foot tall kickboxer) via leg kicks.
> 
> Come on cuzz go on google and type in DREAM. There's more to MMA than just UFC.


im quite aware of the overeem fight (kicks to the balls ) but even before the fouls crocop was losing the stand up ...hong man choi is not my idea of elite mma strikers , sorry .


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Does Strikeforce have Fedor money? And if so, how long will they have it?


I'm sure since he's fighting Strikeforce, he'll probably fight for Dream as well. I'm assuming though, but I'm sure they won't be paying him more then maybe 300k a fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Couple things when does randys contract expire so he can go to Stikeforce and besides Rogers who really isnt fedor caliber....who is he gonna fight????:confused02:


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Ondskan said:


> maybe he's afraid of losing his "god status" in ufc... there are few badass HW's which could beat him.



Exactly. Anyone who does not believe this is blinded by bias nuthuggin love.:confused03:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Now what is everyone gonna talk about? :dunno:


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

thunderstruck said:


> im sorry but i seriously doubt hunt was as strong as lesnar is ...wand fought hunt and went to a descision loss , and some felt he (wand , a lhw ) won that fight . i can guareentee if it was lesnar grabbing wand , it would have been takedown in 20 secs and lay on him and pound him out . lesnars strenght definitely > than mark hunts ....crocops amazing striking ? you do remember a jj guy kicking his head off right ? kongo whooping that ass too if i remember correctly ? and neither one of these guys id rank higher than mir in the striking game .coleman at his best was NEVER the dominant force lesnar is right now .(and i hate brock , for the record ) and last i checked , theres not much shame in being tapped out on the ground with damaien maia lol .


While I agree with your general viewpoint, there is no way Mir has better striking than Kongo or Cro Cop. Both would murder Mir in a striking contest.



khoveraki said:


> GG and Demian Maia: Do you think Maia could tap Fedor out in 30 seconds?


If Maia could get it to the ground he could tap Fedor within the round.



osmium said:


> I don't see why it matters the HW division is still the weakest division in the sport by far and always has been. How many truely well rounded fighters are there at HW? Where are the BJ Penns and Anderson Silva's? Fedor can sub you and knock you out how many heavyweights has he fought that you can say the same about? He is just a large LHW beating up on mostly one dimensional mediocre fighters aka the heavyweight division around the world as a whole.


Couture and GG come to mind as well-rounded guys in the UFC. Brock is also well-rounded enough to take anyone to the ground and pound them out on any given night.



thunderstruck said:


> im quite aware of the overeem fight (kicks to the balls ) but even before the fouls crocop was losing the stand up ...hong man choi is not my idea of elite mma strikers , sorry .


Hong Man Choi is fairly successful in K1, so while he may not be an elite level striker he is certaintly better than Frank Mir.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

thunderstruck said:


> im not saying anything about tdd ? im talking about hunts strength being less than lesnars ?
> 
> *agreed crocops not in his prime anymore , but were talking lately here right ?* and lately cro cops been handled twice ...once by a jj guy , and once by kingo .thats it .
> 
> i think if its actually a fact maia tapped gonzaga in 30 secs , then its certainly possible he could tap fedor also , yes .


Obviously not. Why would he use the current Cro Cop in his argument? That doesnt make any sense. How can you compare a prime Cro Cop to Frank Mir? Cro cop *was* (just to make it perfectly clear to you that i am referring to a prime Cro Cop) one of the best HW strikers mma has ever seen and your comparing his striking ability to Mir's? Come on man, get real.

On topic. I dont understand Fedor, is he just dumb? I dont doubt his ability what so ever, but clearly atm the UFC posesses the most skilled heavyweights.


----------



## thedogdanny (Jun 26, 2009)

*I'm really tired of Fedor*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIn5mdJRigo


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> I kind of like the fact that Fedor has unbreakable morals. He won't sign away his life to the UFC, even if they have the best fighters. Sure, people will call him a coward.. but at the end of the day, it's all about what makes him happy, not us.


I agree completely. He loves his fans but at the end of the day he has to make his own decisions, not us.


----------



## thunderstruck (Aug 3, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> While I agree with your general viewpoint, there is no way Mir has better striking than Kongo or Cro Cop. Both would murder Mir in a striking contest.
> 
> If Maia could get it to the ground he could tap Fedor within the round.
> 
> ...


i really cant agree with that . do you think hong man would finish nog ?



Mckeever said:


> Obviously not. Why would he use the current Cro Cop in his argument? That doesnt make any sense. How can you compare a prime Cro Cop to Frank Mir? Cro cop *was* (just to make it perfectly clear to you that i am referring to a prime Cro Cop) one of the best HW strikers mma has ever seen and your comparing his striking ability to Mir's? Come on man, get real.
> 
> On topic. I dont understand Fedor, is he just dumb? I dont doubt his ability what so ever, but clearly atm the UFC posesses the most skilled heavyweights.


crocop was a great striker . then he got headkicked koed by a jj guy . kongo worked crocop in the stand up . overeem was beating cc badly in the standup even before the fouls , and he poked al turk in the eye and got a cheap ko . not to mention danas on record for saying cc refused to fight cain v ...i dont hear about mir ducking no one ..


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Throughout most of the "Where will Fedor fight" situation I've always seen Dana as dick in all this, and to some extent he is (seriously, do the co-promotion thing and suck it up for the fnas), but at the same time, if Fedor's manager wasn't financially tied to M-1, would the co-promotion of Fedor's fights really be an issue? If Fedor had a manager that was all about Fedor, and not M-1 equally (or more so?) would Fedor be in the UFC already?

Probably!!!:sarcastic12:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> I kind of like the fact that Fedor has unbreakable morals. He won't sign away his life to the UFC, even if they have the best fighters. Sure, people will call him a coward.. but at the end of the day, it's all about what makes him happy, not us.


I agree to an extent. When it was about Dana not wanting Fedor to compete in ***** matches in Russia, good for Fedor. But now, with a manager who wants his overall business (M-1) to succeed more than any individual fighter he's managing (Fedor) how much of this is about Fedor's morals? He's not afraid of anyone, so that's not it, but he sure is getting some bad advice from his manager if the main sticking point is anything other than money or title shots... Why should Fedor's career be tied to any organization? He's not holding out selling his life to the UFC if he's already making career decisiosn based on whether or not his managers pet project gets some advertising time along side the UFC...


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Couple things when does randys contract expire so he can go to Stikeforce and besides Rogers who really isnt fedor caliber....who is he gonna fight????:confused02:


well i'm assuming werdum first for an interim HW belt. then unification bout with overeem after he heals up from that hand injury. don't really know where to go from there. maybe they'll feed him rogers first and then werdum and overeem.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Isn't this already being discussed?:

http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce/60186-fedor-signs-strikeforce.html#post952127


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh goddamn it, I had a big post written up and my internet shit the bed and it's gone. I'm just going to post cliffs of it:

GG has won ONE JJ competition, and came in 2nd 3-4 times and 3rd 1-2 times.

Fedor has won ELEVEN National and international ***** competitions and never been tapped out. Not in a match, not in rolling practice, and he's only lost by points in one ***** competition. He's faced Nog twice and defeated him twice, Nog is considered to be top 10 most dangerous on the ground (rated number 3 by at least one source).

I'm sure Lesnar would be a challenge on the ground, but I'd bet on Fedor pulling a kimura from the bottom or a reversal to armbar. At the very least he'd neutralize and be stood up.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I just really dislike this because now we have to go back to talking UFC versus SF. UFC has more top HW than anything fedor can fight. Overeem is good and the one fight i would actually want to see. Good rant there danny. Your gonna get a lot of crap from the Fedor people, but i agreed with most of what you said.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't think this is so bad. He's got three fights left on his M-1 contract, and he can fight Overeem, Werdum and Rogers in Strikeforce. After that he can leave M-1 forever and M-1 can go back to collecting pretection money or whatever they used to do before they got Fedor. And then, the UFC can finally sign Fedor.:thumb02:


----------



## thunderstruck (Aug 3, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Ugh goddamn it, I had a big post written up and my internet shit the bed and it's gone. I'm just going to post cliffs of it:
> 
> GG has won ONE JJ competition, and came in 2nd 3-4 times and 3rd 1-2 times.
> 
> ...


your talking nog being beaten by fedor , but he wasnt tapped outy by fedor ...so ...i dunno what your getting at here ? nog is amazing on the ground , yes . gg is also world class jj . everyone knows that . come on guy , give it a rest .


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol. Oh well.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Another Fedor bashing thread. Oh well, let's just wait and see whom he will be fighting in strikeforce.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> GG has won ONE JJ competition, and came in 2nd 3-4 times and 3rd 1-2 times.
> 
> Fedor has won ELEVEN National and international ***** competitions and never been tapped out. Not in a match, not in rolling practice, and he's only lost by points in one ***** competition.
> 
> I'm sure Lesnar would be a challenge on the ground, but I'd bet on Fedor pulling a kimura from the bottom or a reversal to armbar. At the very least he'd neutralize and be stood up.


Lets talk MMA shall we? I know you are just saying accomplishments to show skill level but still.

I could see your second point happening just as much as i can see lesnar pulling off the same thing he did to Mir. Lesnar is still growing in MMA and i do not see him getting reversed by Fedor. As long as he is smart and does what he did to Mir.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

thunderstruck said:


> your talking nog being beaten by fedor , but he wasnt tapped outy by fedor ...so ...i dunno what your getting at here ? nog is amazing on the ground , yes . gg is also world class jj . everyone knows that . come on guy , give it a rest .


There you go again, world class. You can't throw that term around like that. Getting one first place in a JJ competition in 2006 does not make one world class any more. BJ is world class, Maia is world class, Fedor is world class, but I think you're giving GG way too much credit in MMA applicable ground game. 

Ugh, next we'll hear that GG has the best leg kicks in history because of that one against Cro Cop. Most overrated fighter in UFC IMO.



the505Butcher said:


> Lets talk MMA shall we? I know you are just saying accomplishments to show skill level but still.
> 
> I could see your second point happening just as much as i can see lesnar pulling off the same thing he did to Mir. Lesnar is still growing in MMA and i do not see him getting reversed by Fedor. As long as he is smart and does what he did to Mir.


Okay, let's talk just MMA. 

Everyone is saying after UFC 101 that Lesnar will do to everyone else what he did to Mir, because Mir made it look easy to do. Mir is not Fedor, Mir is not Maia, Mir is not BJ, Mir is not Nog. Mir dominated Lesnar on the ground once, let's not forget, it wasn't that long ago. I'd love to see Nog V Lesnar, then we can see where Lesnar ranks.

Talking about pure size to control, Fedor controlled HMC consistently and he's 335lbs. 
Talking about striking similarities, Fujita was 265 and in the same Pro-Wrestling league as Lesnar and Fedor dominated him on the ground too.  (I know Fujita doesn't have the actual wrestling credentials of Lesnar, I just think it's funny they both held the same made-up belt).

I'm not sure at this point what we're debating though. I remain positive Fedor could outstrike and outsubmit anyone in UFC's HW division, and I'm sure he'll prove my point in the next year or two.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Freelancer said:


> Another Fedor bashing thread. Oh well, let's just wait and see whom he will be fighting in strikeforce.


Agreed. How many opinion threads are going to come up now on who is the best HW?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

thunderstruck said:


> i really cant agree with that . do you think hong man would finish nog ?
> 
> 
> 
> crocop was a great striker . then he got headkicked koed by a jj guy . kongo worked crocop in the stand up . overeem was beating cc badly in the standup even before the fouls , and he poked al turk in the eye and got a cheap ko . not to mention danas on record for saying cc refused to fight cain v ...i dont hear about mir ducking no one ..


Are you having trouble reading mate? I even bolded the bit in my post about Cro Cop being in his prime. Jesus christ. A prime Cro Cop would kick and punch mir around the cage like a rag doll. Read.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Are you having trouble reading mate? I even bolded the bit in my post about Cro Cop being in his prime. Jesus christ. A prime Cro Cop would kick and punch mir around the cage like a rag doll. Read.


Opinion. don't pass it off like it is fact. We have no idea who would win in A prime CC and a current Mir. Though i want to see a little more before i say that Mir has an awesome stand up.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

The505Butcher said:


> Opinion. don't pass it off like it is fact. We have no idea who would win in A prime CC and a current Mir. Though i want to see a little more before i say that Mir has an awesome stand up.


I cant actually believe any one could disagree. Since when the frig did Mir suddenly have amazing stand up? Beating Nog? landing a few decent strikes against Brock before being pounded out. I like Mir as a fighter, but seriously i cant see how any one can compare his striking to a prime Cro Cops.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

We need to see Fedor vs Bigfoot!

Make it happen Strikeforce!


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

thunderstruck said:


> i dunno . if it was a mir of 2 years ago i was talking about , i agree , it be silly . but man , the nog fight really impressed me .also , in the lesnar rematch , im willing to bet mir would have outstruck lesnar if it would of stayed on his feet . he wouldnt be trying no running flying knee like arlovski did , and i wouldnt see mir getting outboxed by rogers in 10 secs either . or getting headkicked koed by gg . just my opinion though .


the nog fight impressed me too. i agree mir's striking has improved by leaps and bounds, but nog honestly didn't offer much in that fight. i don't want to use the staph excuse, so i'll concede the point and wait to see how he looks in the couture match. i also agree that mir would have tooled lesnar in the stand up if lesnar kept it standing, but lesnar's striking is shit. all he has in KO power. the knee mir threw on lesnar led to his desmise so it wouldn't be too farfetched for him to throw a similar knee in a match with fedor and end up paying for it (i could also see him getting bumrushed and TKO'd in 10 seconds, unless he exposed the back of his head and prayed for the ref to deduct a point and stand the fight back up LOL jk). I don't think Mir has the power to KO Fedor or the chin to keep from getting dropped. Him using his aggressive offensive grappling would be a better bet.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

god i hope M-1 doesn't ruin Strikeforce, they actually have a good thing going right now and are growing. 

Anyway, why does everyone on this forum talk so much shit on ufc hw and talk like it wouldn't be any competition for fedor, but strikeforce will????/ wtf are you talking about. Allistair is good but not that good, i would be suprised if he could hang with any ufc hw's. Plenty of people in the ufc have already beat him. Rogers, noone even knows anything about this guy because he knocks everyone out in the first 2 seconds, noone knows if he has a ground game or anything. werdum just got the boot from ufc because he couldn't hang, maybe if fedor rematches arvloski... maybe


----------



## charliee13 (Jun 1, 2009)

who cares! theres alot of great fighters in the ufc that are proven at the top level, Liddell,Cotoure, Silva,GSP, so we dont get to see fedor fight brock, he ran scared because he isnt as great as everyone makes out


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i've lost so much respect for fedor over the past coupld weeks


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

kay_o_ken said:


> i've lost so much respect for fedor over the past coupld weeks


Why? What fight did he lose? Did he go back on his strong morals he's always had? Did he finally disrespect someone? Really I need to know, so I can see if my respect for him is still deserving.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

Seperator88 said:


> god i hope M-1 doesn't ruin Strikeforce, they actually have a good thing going right now and are growing.
> 
> Anyway, why does everyone on this forum talk so much shit on ufc hw and talk like it wouldn't be any competition for fedor, but strikeforce will????/ wtf are you talking about. Allistair is good but not that good, i would be suprised if he could hang with any ufc hw's. Plenty of people in the ufc have already beat him. Rogers, noone even knows anything about this guy because he knocks everyone out in the first 2 seconds, noone knows if he has a ground game or anything. *werdum just got the boot from ufc because he couldn't hang*, maybe if fedor rematches arvloski... maybe


not because he couldn't hang, but because he was greedy and didn't want to renegotiate his contract lol


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> I kind of like the fact that Fedor has *unbreakable morals*. He won't sign away his life to the UFC, even if they have the best fighters. Sure, people will call him a coward.. but at the end of the day, it's all about what makes him happy, not us.


bingo...and most Americans dont understand that. They think money and glitz/glam are supposed to guide your life decisions


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Why? What fight did he lose? Did he go back on his strong morals he's always had? Did he finally disrespect someone? Really I need to know, so I can see if my respect for him is still deserving.


It a question of what the people want to see. Most people will think this because most people want to see him fight in the UFC. I do not think he is a worse fighter, but i dislike his business skills.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sekou said:


> bingo...and most Americans dont understand that. They think money and glitz/glam are supposed to guide your life decisions


The entire reason his management did not sign is because of money. So do not talk trash to americans and think that fedor and the russians are so much better people. Most everything in business and contracts is money. Its why it is a business, because MMA is drawing in a lot of money right now.


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Heres how i look at it:
Fedor vs Bret = Fedor vs Gary Goodridge - Decent striking with a ton of power and zero ground game. Bell rang , and school started , and fedor didnt use the ruler.

Fedor vs Werdum = Fedor vs Nog - A sub expert with slow moving striking. Fedor via ground n pound.

Fedor vs Overeem = Fedor vs Cop - good fighter with good footwork and striking. This is the only interesting fight , as long as Overeem can past the piss test.


Everyone in Strikeforce's roster is something Fedor has already seen , its such a shame he didnt go to ufc , cause there at least theres some heavies that has a style he's never seen before.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

After reading this thread it has come to my attention that:

1) Mir's striking>Cro-Cop's striking in his prime
2) Gonzaga's ground game>Nog's ground game in his prime

:sarcastic12:

The bottom line is Fedor's crew wanted this co-promotion bullshit to happen, and the UFC did the right thing by not going along with it. It sucks, but it's true. Hopefully he still has gas left in the tank after his fight contract with M-1 is up.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The505Butcher said:


> It a question of what the people want to see. Most people will think this because most people want to see him fight in the UFC. I do not think he is a worse fighter, but i dislike his business skills.


He wants to help promote the organization he is currently under. When the #1 MMA company wouldn't, he got the #2 MMA company to. 

What's so hard to understand about that? Once his 3-fight contract is up he's already said he'll be interested in the UFC. By that time we'll either have a new UFC HW champ or Lesnar will be more seasoned and put up a better fight. 

It makes me upset to think Fedor should have given up promoting the organization he's under, just to please some fickle "enthusiasts" who have instantly discredited him.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> He wants to help promote the organization he is currently under. When the #1 MMA company wouldn't, he got the #2 MMA company to.
> 
> What's so hard to understand about that? Once his 3-fight contract is up he's already said he'll be interested in the UFC. By that time we'll either have a new UFC HW champ or Lesnar will be more seasoned and put up a better fight.
> 
> It makes me upset to think Fedor should have given up promoting the organization he's under, just to please some fickle "enthusiasts" who have instantly discredited him.


Indeed .


----------



## thunderstruck (Aug 3, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Are you having trouble reading mate? I even bolded the bit in my post about Cro Cop being in his prime. Jesus christ. A prime Cro Cop would kick and punch mir around the cage like a rag doll. Read.


i did read it . how the hell can you be that bold to assume something like that and pass it off as fact ?




crispsteez said:


> the nog fight impressed me too. i agree mir's striking has improved by leaps and bounds, but nog honestly didn't offer much in that fight. i don't want to use the staph excuse, so i'll concede the point and wait to see how he looks in the couture match. i also agree that mir would have tooled lesnar in the stand up if lesnar kept it standing, but lesnar's striking is shit. all he has in KO power. the knee mir threw on lesnar led to his desmise so it wouldn't be too farfetched for him to throw a similar knee in a match with fedor and end up paying for it (i could also see him getting bumrushed and TKO'd in 10 seconds, unless he exposed the back of his head and prayed for the ref to deduct a point and stand the fight back up LOL jk). I don't think Mir has the power to KO Fedor or the chin to keep from getting dropped. Him using his aggressive offensive grappling would be a better bet.


its just one of those things wed just need to see to know for sure . good post though .:thumbsup:




hitmachine44 said:


> After reading this thread it has come to my attention that:
> 
> 1) Mir's striking>Cro-Cop's striking in his prime
> 2) Gonzaga's ground game>Nog's ground game in his prime
> ...


 where did i say anything about gg ground game being superior to nogs ? i said there both world class ? 

maybe crocop in his prime would beat mir in stand up ...but thats an intangable we can never measure to find out . i could also say by the same token that shogun wouldnt have outstriked liddel in his prime , or wandy in his prime woulda steamrolled franklin ...but thats arguements that are based on solely of how i THINK it would go . totally subjective . all we can really say is how these fighters currently stand . as i see them currently standing , i see mir every bit as dangerous as the modern day crocop . sorry if that comes across somehow totally absurd or something , but thats how i interpret it right now using there latest fights as my grounds to support the stuff im saying .


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

No doubt the UFC was Fedor's 1st choice. It is the major league of mma. Which is why they won't co-promote. There is nothing in it for them. 

Strikeforce is the logical consolation. Scott Coker has shown he can run a stable business and they have Showtime as a partner.

Showtime has considerable power in Strikeforce; enough that Showtime execs get final say over matchups. I'm interested to see how that shakes out with Fedor.

The downside is we won't see Fedor fight the top fighters in the world. Not on a consitent basis.

Rogers, Overeem and after suspension maybe Barnett? 

It doesn't add up to Lesnar, Mir, Nog, Couture, Carwin, Velasquez, Kongo, Cro Cop, Dos Santos.

Not to mention it is far more likely a currently unknown contender will be from the UFC. It attracts the most talent.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

damn dana white took this fedor thing pretty hard!



> "Fedor is a f---ing joke," UFC President Dana White responded Monday after learning that Emelianenko had signed with Strikeforce. “He turns down a huge deal and the opportunity to face the best in the world to fight nobodies for no money!"


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Fedor probably sees Strikeforce as less money, not "no money" and more flexibility with those M-1 people, which it obviously is. Too bad it comes with the drawback of lesser competition. Hope Dana gets over it.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

I was reading about the co promotion stipulations and apparently it was only for events fedor was in and m-1 would foot half the bill and take in half the profit. So probably not good for ufc but at the same time it wouldn't have been a huge loss


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

TheGreg said:


> Everything M-1 touches goes into the shit hole, i predict bad things for strikeforce



That's because M-1 doesn't really co-promote.

The first Strikeforce/M-1 show will be like Affliction. 

You will see M-1 banners, there will be a couple of Russian fighters and Fedor in main event, and M-1 will take 50% of the revenue.

The problem is Fedor doesn't generate anywhere near double the revenue of a show without him. 

M-1 doesn't have a hidden wealth of talented fighters, nor 500,000 PPV buys in Russia to add or a stacked marketing department. 

Just Fedor who despite being an amazing fighter simply doesn't add enough to a show to warrant how much M-1 takes in return. Therefore the business suffers and eventually goes bankrupt.

Strikeforce is in good enough shape though. So far they've avoided the mistakes made by Afflication, EliteXC etc.


----------



## Brainshank (Nov 25, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> He wants to help promote the organization he is currently under. When the #1 MMA company wouldn't, he got the #2 MMA company to.
> 
> What's so hard to understand about that? Once his 3-fight contract is up he's already said he'll be interested in the UFC. By that time we'll either have a new UFC HW champ or Lesnar will be more seasoned and put up a better fight.
> 
> It makes me upset to think Fedor should have given up promoting the organization he's under, just to please some fickle "enthusiasts" who have instantly discredited him.


He wouldn't have had to give up promoting M1, the UFC was going to allow him to bring in the banner, wear the shorts, and do any other advertising for M1, as well as compete in ***** and give him more money than he's ever been offered. That's more than the UFC has ever conceded for anyone! Yet they weren't just going to hand out money to their competition, which is what a co-promotional event would be the equivalent of since they bring nothing to the table other than Fedor.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

At this point if anyone cannot understand why Dana won't copromote then quite frankly...Your a FUKKING RETARD.

UFC built itself from scratch to what they are today and to just throw another promotion into the limelight by attatching there name to something that do ZERO for the UFC is ludicrouis. Plain and simple...


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

So Fedor went from PRIDE HW Champion -> Pride GP Champion -> WAMMA HW Champion and now maybe Strikeforce Champion. Is it just me or it keeps getting worse and worse for Fedor.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Couchwarrior said:


> I don't think this is so bad. He's got three fights left on his M-1 contract, and he can fight Overeem, Werdum and Rogers in Strikeforce. *After that he can leave M-1 forever and M-1 can go back to collecting pretection money or whatever they used to do before they got Fedor. *And then, the UFC can finally sign Fedor.:thumb02:


But the article says he owns part of M-1 Global.:confused04:


----------



## uncia (Aug 3, 2009)

Fedor is trying to move MMA to where boxing is - where the best fighters are free agents, they arrange to meet each other once in a while on PPV, and really good fighers make several $M per fight, with the very best making over $10M per fight. 

So Fedor is giving up guaranteed several $M per fight with UFC for guaranteed (probably) $1M or so with Strikeforce, plus the possibility of making $millions more per fight if PPV numbers are high (that's a very big if).

Fedor is also following De La Hoya's Golden Boy biz model. I am sure De La Hoya said "thanks but no thanks" to a few guaranteed contracts before he started Golden Boy. He took a risk by starting Golden Boy, but now De La Hoya makes tens of $M a year every year without putting his gloves on. 
Fedor is trying to do the same with M1. 

Another thing is, Freddie Roach always says he will only put his fighters into the fights Freddie thinks his fighter will win, or at least into the fight his fighter will not get punched hard on the face. Pacquiao will never fight Valero or Mosley for that reason; why risk being punched on the face when you can make $10+m per fight without that risk. Fedor needs to follow this advice for the rest of his career. Screw what the fans want basically, just make your $1M per fight plus PPV, do not get hurt, and you can fight another 10-20 fights without breaking much sweat, plus possibly build M1 into something viable that will pay him after he retires. 

In short, screw UFC biz model and screw Dana White.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Overeem and Werdum in Strikefore, Bigfoot and Barnett in Japan? Sounds good.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> werdum just got the boot from ufc because he couldn't hang


He was fired because Gonzaga couldn't hang with him. Gonzaga is BS - was stopped by Werdum twice, by coming out of retirement Randy, who is way too much older than him, by Shane Carwin who knocked him out unconscious landing not so powerful right straight. Gonzaga's chin is suspect and his ground game is not that good. His victory over Cro Cop will always be his biggest... and only because Mirko wasn't training.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

This is not the Strikeforce forum.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Frank Mir's stand up> Prime Cro Cops. Cool.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> At this point if anyone cannot understand why Dana won't copromote then quite frankly...Your a FUKKING RETARD.
> 
> UFC built itself from scratch to what they are today and to just throw another promotion into the limelight by attatching there name to something that do ZERO for the UFC is ludicrouis. Plain and simple...


Exactly.
You got the UFC; biggest, richest and fastest growing MMA organization in the world and they got there by doing it all themselves. Why on earth would they want to let ANY other MMA company ride on their coat tails and co-promote, especially M1!?! If anything, it would be a risky business decision for the UFC. M-1 will never be able to compete with the UFC and will fizzle out eventually. If M1 didn't have Fedor they would have nothing.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

agree with your comment on ufc/co-promotion. If i was the ufc, id have done exactly the same. BUT to say m1 will never be able to compete is also a little silly. If they get a sound business model whose to say the wont.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I think this is a mistake by Strikeforce. They have been successful by being reasonable with salaries and focusing on on local talent. Now they are spending big on a guy who just isn't that popular in the US and they have practically no one for him to fight. I'm trying to envision this working out well for them and them making a truckoad of cash and not seeing it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

anyone have a citation for M-1 asking half the revenue as part of co-promotion? that seems ridiculous. what is that half of anyway? the gate? PPV's? DVD sales? I have a tough time believing they take half of even the gate as part of co-promotion. 

also, is there a reliable source citing fedor's actual contracted payout with strikeforce? I haven't seen one (and don't have time to read the whole thread. It seems to me strikeforce may get a much better deal than the UFC simply because they agree to let M-1 put up some banners and throw a couple of their fighters on each card.

Thanks in advance, sorry for the lazy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Not about the money*

I have to agree that this deal is not about the money for Fedor or M-1. I think Strikeforce is going to be paying him about a little over what Frank Shamrock made in his last fight and that was large considering that was half the pay role! Strikeforce is doing a smart this because of the fact that all of their heavyweight stars are either top 10 heavyweights or just below that border! If it takes advertising M-1 like they did with Affliction I am totally for it!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bigfoot?*

Is Bigfoot a nickname for some fighter?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep.

http://www.bigfootsilva.com/


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Go fight sh-t fighters like Overee, you f-cking *****. Lesnar probably would have smashed your f-ckn face anyway you little b-tch


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*!!!!!*

I certainly hope you are talking to Fedor and not me!


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

so, how many milions per fight did Fedor get from Strikeforce?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Not the money*

I don't think it's about the money when it comes to Strikeforce, at least not yet anyways!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Talking to Fedor. Never even read any posts in this thread.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Habit*

Well when it comes to posts that just so happen to come after my post I can't help but look!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Well when it comes to posts that just so happen to come after my post I can't help but look!


Lol ya but why would i be telling you to go fight sh-t fighters like Overeem. haha its all good.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I don't think it's about the money when it comes to Strikeforce, at least not yet anyways!


 
your right its about his family back home not getting murdered......:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course I'm in no position to face Overeem considering that fact that I am five weight classes below him and thats not cutting weight!

I don't think Fedor has to worry about the Russian Mafia!


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Sekou said:


> bingo...and most Americans dont understand that. They think money and glitz/glam are supposed to guide your life decisions


Some americans dont/some do. What does bei... never mind.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Brainshank said:


> He wouldn't have had to give up promoting M1, the UFC was going to allow him to bring in the banner, wear the shorts, and do any other advertising for M1, as well as compete in ***** and give him more money than he's ever been offered. That's more than the UFC has ever conceded for anyone! Yet they weren't just going to hand out money to their competition, which is what a co-promotional event would be the equivalent of since they bring nothing to the table other than Fedor.



Last source I heard from said Strikeforce offered him more. Affliction was paying him huge too. But we don't really know yet as (at least I haven't heard) we haven't gotten a really credible source of what went down.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

> "With the addition of Fedor and STRIKEFORCE's new relationship with M-1 Global, SHOWTIME is now the home of the best pound-for-pound *male and female* fighters in the world," said Ken Hershman, Senior VP and General Manager of SHOWTIME Sports®.


LOL WTF? That should be changed to:



> "With the addition of Fedor and STRIKEFORCE's new relationship with M-1 Global, SHOWTIME is now the home of the best pound-for-pound *female* fighters in the world," said Ken Hershman, Senior VP and General Manager of SHOWTIME Sports®.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

dafunguru said:


> LOL WTF? That should be changed to:


Uhh... Strikeforce has Fedor and Cybord/Carano... They have the best pound for pound male and female (female to be decided soon).


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Fedor goes to Strikeforce.....WOW!*

...What a deal! The most important deal Dana wanted he didn't get. Like the Rolling Stones wrote "You can't always get what you want". That's just life. Maybe Strikeforce can cut another deal with CBS now with Fedor on board. This is huge. The most sought after fighter in the world goes to an organization in which he can certainly be a world champion. Wow...A HW champion in 3 different MMA organizations. That would be unprecedented...raise01: 
...With the Carano & Cyborg fight making huge waves, (which I've been waiting 2 years for), signing Fedor was like hitting an homerun with the bases loaded. Looks like he will be facing Bret Rogers afterall. I'm sure Fedor can beat Rogers. He's faced better strikers. I see Fedor taking out Rogers with a don't blink Armbar. I don't think Arlovski wants another piece of Fedor. Looks like the Strikeforce HW belt is in pretty much in the bag for Fedor...but... 
...There's one dude who won the EliteXC HW belt that would be Fedor's biggest threat to date...Antonio Silva. That would be a match for the ages. Pretty cool that Mauro & Stephen get to call Fedor's fights again. It was meant to be...:thumbsup:


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

pt447 said:


> Throughout most of the "Where will Fedor fight" situation I've always seen Dana as dick in all this, and to some extent he is (*seriously, do the co-promotion thing and suck it up for the fnas*), but at the same time, if Fedor's manager wasn't financially tied to M-1, would the co-promotion of Fedor's fights really be an issue? If Fedor had a manager that was all about Fedor, and not M-1 equally (or more so?) would Fedor be in the UFC already?
> 
> Probably!!!:sarcastic12:


I hope the bolded section NEVER happens. The UFC should not co-promote with some #@#$#$ass promotion like M1.

Should the UFC allow individual cross promotional fights? Hell yah! Why? Cross promotional fights do not require a full partner ship. Just like what Affliction did with Arlovski and Strikeforce. Give them a logo and some ad-space and pay for the fighter purse.

Profit.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> I don't think Fedor has to worry about the Russian Mafia!


...LOL...I agree bro! I think Putin has Fedor's back...



Drogo said:


> I think this is a mistake by Strikeforce. They have been successful by being reasonable with salaries and focusing on on local talent. Now they are spending big on a guy who just isn't that popular in the US and they have practically no one for him to fight. I'm trying to envision this working out well for them and them making a truckoad of cash and not seeing it.


...Fedor isn't popular in the US? What planet are you from?


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Has Overeem fought in America? if Josh fails the pee test then Overeem better look out. 
Does Strikeforce have anybody else for Fedor to fight? I mean anybody decent?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

name goes here said:


> Has Overeem fought in America?


In Strikeforce against Buentello two years ago. And before that against Belfort also in California. And let us not forget the Pride event in Vegas where he fought against Shogun.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Fedor isn't popular in the US? What planet are you from?


The vast majority of UFC PPV buyers have no idea who Fedor is.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> But the article says he owns part of M-1 Global.:confused04:


They probably gave him a few shares when he signed to get him to stick around. But when the rest of the M-1 owners go back to profiting on drug distribution and human trafficking, I doubt it will be under the M-1 banner, so Fedor won't probably get any share of that money, unless he makes a career change and becomes their torpedo.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Ummmmmm to be honest i am VERY glad that Dana didnt get suckered in to the co promotion, considering it has destroyed the organizations fedor has been with!! come on people yes fedor is AWESOME but its not the end of the world that he isnt in the UFC, what would you rather have, fedor in the UFC for a couple fights and bounce, in turn the co promotion ruining the UFC, or have him in strikeforce and until he realizes that the UFC is where its at and signs a contract without the co promotion, in turn making the UFC better?? Yeah....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Couchwarrior said:


> They probably gave him a few shares when he signed to get him to stick around. But when the rest of the M-1 owners go back to profiting on drug distribution and human trafficking, I doubt it will be under the M-1 banner, so Fedor won't probably get any share of that money, unless he makes a career change and becomes their torpedo.


I imagine there are rolls of M-1 Stock in there corporate bathrooms, Fedor most likely grabbed a handfull.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Fedor isn't popular in the US? What planet are you from?


You must have a different definition of popular than me. Look at Fedor's ppv numbers in the US and then explain to me how he is popular there. 



Toxic said:


> I imagine there are rolls of M-1 Stock in there corporate bathrooms, Fedor most likely grabbed a handfull.


We're all thinking of that Simpson's episode right?

Guy: "How much stock will it take to end this conversation?"
Lisa: Two million shares.
Guy: "It is done."


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok so we're guessing that Overeem can pee correctly I hope...


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

vaj3000 said:


> apart from lesnar...what are these fights? carwin vasquez? lol


UFC's HW division is better stacked than Strikeforce's.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Drogo said:


> You must have a different definition of popular than me. Look at Fedor's ppv numbers in the US and then explain to me how he is popular there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets be honest...anyone who is a genuine mma fan knows who fedor is. If you think mma doesnt exist and its theres only UFC then you wouldnt know



tecnotut said:


> UFC's HW division is better stacked than Strikeforce's.


forget quantity tell me who apart from lesnar?


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

vaj3000 said:


> forget quantity tell me who apart from lesnar?


It's both quantity and quality. You and I agree quality wise Lesnar is better than any of the Strikeforce fighter, so there's both your quality and quantity. 

Brett Rogers is just a brawler -- all of his wins have been by KO/TKO. Can't say that about Carwin, who's also stronger and a better wrestler and has submission wins. 

Nor would I hold Werdum as a better quality fighter over Nogeuira, Mir, or Gonzaga. Yes Fedor beat two of those people in that list, but I'd still rather see him fight them than Werdum. Overreem lost to Lil Noguiera (x 2), Liddell, and Rua (x 2), so is just way too inconsistent. 

Conclusion: UFC > Strikeforce


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Other than Lesnar?*

Well there is Randy, Noguiera, Mir, Carwin, Rothwell just signed, Cain, CroCop is in the process of signing again, and all the guys that will be on after the Ultimate Fighter which may or may not include Kimbo Slice!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

So now that Strikeforce and Dream are merging, M1 can take down 2 more companies in 1! One fight of Fedor is going to drain the whole account Strikeforce/Dream has.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*What merger*

Strikeforce and DREAM aren't merging! They just have two parent companies that are cooperating with each other! And just because they are both aligned with M-1 doesn't mean they are going down!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

By merging business, there fighters are now most likely going to be shared between the two. That is a merge. And M1 is as sketchy as it gets.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

vaj3000 said:


> Lets be honest...anyone who is a genuine mma fan knows who fedor is. If you think mma doesnt exist and its theres only UFC then you wouldnt know


Genuine or not, every fan is money.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Partnership with DREAM*

Now DREAM and Strikeforce are in a partnership similar to the one DREAM had with EliteXC! This is great!


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

tecnotut said:


> It's both quantity and quality. You and I agree quality wise Lesnar is better than any of the Strikeforce fighter, so there's both your quality and quantity.
> 
> Brett Rogers is just a brawler -- all of his wins have been by KO/TKO. Can't say that about Carwin, who's also stronger and a better wrestler and has submission wins.
> 
> ...


I dont rate rodgers but then again i dont rate carwin either. If carwin beats cain then all that means is the UFC have 2 mediocre fighters on their hands.

After watching carwin v gonzaga and carwins ability to walk into gonzagas punches he dont look too good. Actually he looked lame. Carwin seems to have a solid chin but his stand up is over rated.

As for lesnar i'd fancy overeems chances pretty darn well. Now i know that overeem has several losses to his name ie rua but all those aforementioned fights were a while ago. TBH i was very very impressed with shoguns laser guided ground shount, hell i still have the clip uploaded on google vid since the fight. BUT there is NO WAY that liddell or shogun could hang with overeem. Call it the size/power advantage or whatever but it wont happen as for lesnar, i think he stacks up nicely and i'd give him pretty good odds for the win.

Comeonme dude how can you rate gonzaga over werdum? at least the other 2 can be argued with but gonzagas just shit.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Gonzaga is what?*

If Gonzaga is worse than Werdum, than why is he in the UFC still?


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> If Gonzaga is worse than Werdum, than why is he in the UFC still?


ohh right my bad...i didnt know that the acid test to know whether a fighters good or bad is whether theyre in the UFC or not. Kimbo must be awesome then.

Ohh and just in case you missed the gonzaga v wrerdum fights i suggest you check out sherdog fightfinder....but even though werdum beat his ass twice gonzagas still better because he's in the UFC. Sound argument


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Gonzaga and the UFC*

Well Gonzaga is still in the UFC!


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well Gonzaga is still in the UFC!


Yup thats true he still is in the UFC 
. you implied that gonzaga is better because he's in the UFC. With the greatest of respect Werdum is better because he beat gonzaga twice by TKO. So your argument is not very good....infact its like bringing a knife to a gunfight


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Werdum has stopped Gonzaga twice with ease. It's kind of like Jackson and Liddell.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I still think eventually fedor will be where he belongs the god ol ufc


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedor and the UFC*

Yeah Fedor will eventually go to the UFC, but not TODAY!!!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

*Fedor needs to join the UFC*



kantowrestler said:


> Yeah Fedor will eventually go to the UFC, but not TODAY!!!


He needs to join the UFC not now, but right now.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

vaj3000 said:


> . BUT there is NO WAY that liddell or shogun could hang with overeem.


Lol maybe not Liddell but cmon, this is the biggest joke of a statement i have read. Shogun owns Overeems overated ass. Overeem could never take Shogun. He has some wins under his belt since the 2 times shogun beat his ass but all against pure standup fighters with little ground game. Put Overeem on his back and he is f-cked like he always is. Shogun would kick his ass a third time. No way in hell shogun could hang with a guy he has already handed his ass to twice. Thats a joke.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> If Gonzaga is worse than Werdum, than why is he in the UFC still?


Because he kicked CroCop in the head and Werdum didn't. Personally I think both guys are good enough to be in the UFC.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm glad for SF and to have Fedor fighting for a US organization but I still think the best fights for him are in the UFC:

- Lesnar/Fedor would be the biggest PPV draw and the fight the fans want to see the most. 

- IMO Lesnar, Randy, Mir, Carwin or Cain, Gonzaga > Overeem, Rogers, Werdum, Monson... 

- Think about all the LHWs who could go up in weight and fight Fedor in a superfight: Machida, Rashad, Rampage, Anderson, Tito etc...


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

steveo412 said:


> Lol maybe not Liddell but cmon, this is the biggest joke of a statement i have read. Shogun owns Overeems overated ass. Overeem could never take Shogun. He has some wins under his belt since the 2 times shogun beat his ass but all against pure standup fighters with little ground game. Put Overeem on his back and he is f-cked like he always is. Shogun would kick his ass a third time. No way in hell shogun could hang with a guy he has already handed his ass to twice. Thats a joke.


Why is it a joke statement? You seen the size difference now?

did you say the same about wandy v rampage?...no one


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

vaj3000 said:


> Why is it a joke statement? You seen the size difference now?
> 
> did you say the same about wandy v rampage?...no one


Overeem has been going into HW fights around 230. He has always had a big height and reach advantage on Shogun and he got KO'd both times he fought him. But now just because he isnt cutting to 205 and staying at 230 instead of probably 220 shogun has no chance of beating him. That is a joke. Overeem does ok in the standup with him but as soon as he gets him down Overeem is f-cked. Those extra ten pounds arent going to do sh-t.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

overeem fought badr hari he weighed 254....so if rua is indeed comming in at 220 ( assuming your not wrong again) then theres a little more than a 10lb diff


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

vaj3000 said:


> overeem fought badr hari he weighed 254....so if rua is indeed comming in at 220 ( assuming your not wrong again) then theres a little more than a 10lb diff


The 220 number probably isnt exact, no idea what fighters who cut weight come in at on fight day, it is an assumption. But weight is not going to win this fight for him, his GnP defence is some of the worst. Every fight he gets on his back he gets finished. His only chance is the standup in this fight but it never worked the last two times. I am not saying Overeem has no chance in this fight, but saying that Shogun has no chance against a guy he has already handed his ass to twice is a joke. Like how does that make any sense. If Overeem weighs 30 pounds more than him in the fight this will give him more power, his TDD is still not very good and Ground defence is terrible and his gas tank has never been good.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I really dont see why there is hype with Overeem right now. Look at his past win streak. 

First Paul Buentello. A brawler with KO power but really nothing close to being a top HW.

Tae Hyun Lee with a record of a whopping 1 win 2 losses. Nobody even knows who this guy is.

Mark Hunt Great Chin KO power. 0 submission defence and is on a 5 fight losing streak, the last 2 being natural 185ers although very good fighters.

Cro Cop One of the greatest of all time but has looked like crap in last few fights. A fighter who has looked well past his prime. Technically Overeem never beat him but he would have.

Gary Goodridge Also on a big losing streak of 4 loses, Overeem being the last. He is a known name cause of his early days but really is nothing close to a top HW.

These are the fights that are making people think Overeem is so awesome right now. I really just dont see anything special with this guy.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Overeem beat Badr Hari pretty smart, Badr had just won a k1 tournement pretty recently, thats a pretty big deal. Overeem also beat up Remy Bonjanski - yes he lost but a very impressive showing anyway.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> I'm glad for SF and to have Fedor fighting for a US organization but I still think the best fights for him are in the UFC:
> 
> - Lesnar/Fedor would be the biggest PPV draw and the fight the fans want to see the most.
> 
> ...


Machida would be interesting...
Rashad would get flattened
Rampage would be interesting.. though I think he would lose would be a great fight though. 
Anderson ... Hmmmmm
Tito... I would love to see his big head exploded...


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

name goes here said:


> Overeem beat Badr Hari pretty smart, Badr had just won a k1 tournement pretty recently, thats a pretty big deal. Overeem also beat up Remy Bonjanski - yes he lost but a very impressive showing anyway.


Kickboxers not MMA fighters his kickboxing is good, Put him on his back and he is done. How did he beat up Remy but lose?


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

name goes here said:


> Overeem beat Badr Hari pretty smart, Badr had just won a k1 tournement pretty recently, thats a pretty big deal. Overeem also beat up Remy Bonjanski - yes he lost but a very impressive showing anyway.


Lol yes...he threw bojanski around like a rag doll.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Overeem Now*

Overeem was not the fighter he is now when he lost to those other people, especially Bonjasky who was at one point the best K-1 fighter in the world!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Overeem was not the fighter he is now when he lost to those other people, especially Bonjasky who was at one point the best K-1 fighter in the world!


He fought Remy on March 28th, 2009 and hasn't fought since then. How was he not the fighter he is now if he hasn't fought since that fight. Also its another kickboxing match where he did look pretty good. He hasn't fought an MMA match in 2009 yet.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Drogo said:


> You must have a different definition of popular than me. Look at Fedor's ppv numbers in the US and then explain to me how he is popular there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Anyone who knows MMA knows Fedor. It's like Peanutbutter & Jelly. So it's not about PPV #'s. It's about Fedor's overall popularity in MMA. I'm sure at least 90%UFC fans know who Fedor is. You mentioned "there" so you must not be from the US. Hello...


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe people who know MMA do know him, but people who know UFC don't necessarily know him. And as much as you may view such people with disdain, those people are worth money.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*True*

Definately, especially considering that Fedor is the best heavyweight in the world!


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Fedor will fight once or twice in strikeforce, then suddenly retire forever, making him a legend that will never have faced Brock Lesnar.... /end of story


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedor's Career*

Fedor is going to keep fighting for a long time I believe!


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

raymel1 said:


> Fedor will fight once or twice in strikeforce, then suddenly retire forever, making him a legend that will never have faced Brock Lesnar.... /end of story


why the hell is lasnar, a man who is still arguably a noob to the sport a prerequisite for hero/legend status?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Prerequisite*

Very good point, how is fighting Lesnar a requirement for being a legend?


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

vaj3000 said:


> why the hell is lasnar, a man who is still arguably a noob to the sport a prerequisite for hero/legend status?


Yea that is what I was wondering.. do not get me wrong I am a big Lesnar fan.. but seriously.. Brock is still a nobody in the over all MMA grand scope..


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

How can you call a guy who has already beataen Couture and Mir a "nobody?"


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

vandalian said:


> How can you call a guy who has already beataen Couture and Mir a "nobody."


Over all he is.. if he never fought again.. he beat an aging Randy.. I do not find that win that impressive.. and well he is one and one with Mir.. a total of 5 fights.. not that big a deal... a 4-1 record.. in 2-3 years.. who knows.. he might be like 12 and 1 or some such and it would be more impressive.. we need to see what happens..


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

The Don said:


> Over all he is.. if he never fought again..


Then he accomplishments would rbe that much more impressive. He didn't get six, eight or 10 warmup fights before he took on good fighters. He get one warmup fight, and that was a replacement for a guy who's seven-foot-two.
If he never fought again, he'd never be a legend, true, but his performances would always be noteworthy.



> he beat an aging Randy.. I do not find that win that impressive.. and well he is one and one with Mir..


Randy's been "aging" since he entered UFC. He's still Randy Couture, and will still find ways to embarrass most of the world's heavyweights. 



> a total of 5 fights.. not that big a deal...


Again, it only makes what he's accomplished more impressive.



> a 4-1 record.. in 2-3 years.. who knows.. he might be like 12 and 1 or some such and it would be more impressive.. we need to see what happens..


Of course he's not of Fedor's level. There are no heavyweights on the world who are. But he can't be dismissed.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Then he accomplishments would rbe that much more impressive. He didn't get six, eight or 10 warmup fights before he took on good fighters. He get one warmup fight, and that was a replacement for a guy who's seven-foot-two.
> If he never fought again, he'd never be a legend, true, but his performances would always be noteworthy.
> 
> 
> ...


I do not say he should be dismissed.. and I have done nothing but give him credit for fighting on the level he is.. but he is not on the same level career wise yet as many others.. in time he will be and for what little he has been around he has done a great job.. but if Fedor was to retire and never fight Brock.. who cares.. a fight like that would mean more to Brocks Career then it will ever mean to Fedors.. he has nothing to proove. Brock still is trying to cement himself.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Brock as a fighter*

Very true, Brock is still growing as a fighter and in time is going to have to face guys like CroCop, Noguira, and Cain!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

The Don said:


> I do not say he should be dismissed.. and I have done nothing but give him credit for fighting on the level he is.. but he is not on the same level career wise yet as many others.. in time he will be and for what little he has been around he has done a great job.. but if Fedor was to retire and never fight Brock.. who cares.. a fight like that would mean more to Brocks Career then it will ever mean to Fedors.. he has nothing to proove. Brock still is trying to cement himself.


Maybe we're only disagreeing on wording, then. I just can't agree with calling him a 'nobody.'


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Brock's Status*

Brock isn't a nobody but he is far from becoming a legand!


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

To call Brock Lesnar a "nobody" is assinine:confused03:. Brock Lesnar had more fans himself, while in the WWE than the whole MMA had fans period.

While I can't say I ever watched Brock Lesnar as a Professional Wrestler, I can say I seen him in College wrestling. 

At this point in time, Brock Lesnar is no MMA Legend. He has, however, fought some of the absolute best fighters in UFC.

Like it or not, Brock Lesnar *is THE MAN* to beat in the UFC Heavyweight division. How long he *remains* at that position, who knows.

What I do know is this: Brock Lesnar is Heavyweight UFC Champion. Brock Lesnar wants to fight Fedor. 

http://www.examiner.com/x-2854-Dall...m8d10-Brock-Lesnar-wants-to-fight-Fedor-video

Fedor Emelianenko 'Very Sorry' He Isn't Fighting Brock Lesnar

http://mma.fanhouse.com/2009/08/06/fedor-emelianenko-very-sorry-he-isnt-fighting-brock-lesnar/

Fedor is 32 years old Born September 28, 1976 
Brock is 32 years old Born July 12, 1977 

Neither are getting any younger.

I honestly believe that if Lesnar/Fedor happened and Lesnar won, then Fedor will lose his revenue and therefore does not want to risk that.

Fedor may very well be able to beat Lesnar, *however* If that were to happen, Lesnar could easily recover a loss, while Fedor will have lost everything if he would be to lose.

I would love to see the fight, as would any MMA fan, but I think we all know that Fedor isn't going to allow the fight to happen........*ever*.

As I said Earlier, Lesnar is not a Legend but he damn sure is a legend killer.


your mileage may vary.....:innocent01:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

*Enough of this! - Why don't you suck my balls!*



kantowrestler said:


> Brock isn't a nobody but he is far from becoming a legand!


Yeah his overal impact on mma is much like Bob Sapp when he first arrived, if he wins a few more fights then we'll see.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Given that Fedor will not sign the UFC, maybe Brock can fight him outside the UFC. He should be the one chasing Fedor and not the other way around.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

name goes here said:


> Yeah his overal impact on mma is much like Bob Sapp when he first arrived, if he wins a few more fights then we'll see.


There's no comparison. Sapp beat up a bunk of unranked middleweights.


----------



## Hadge (Dec 22, 2008)

I think its ridiculous that Fedor is ranked in the top 3 pound for pound fighters in the world, yet he wont fight in the most competitve MMA promotion in the world.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Hadge said:


> I think its ridiculous that Fedor is ranked in the top 3 pound for pound fighters in the world, yet he wont fight in the most competitve MMA promotion in the world.


Me thinks its ridiculous that Anderson Silva is ranked in the top 3 pound for pound fighers in the world, yet he wont fight Machida :sarcastic12:

Come on man what else does Fedor have left to prove? He's beaten everyone and their grandmother at their own game and still gets flak. He's been cleaning out the HW division for damn near a decade and looked extremely impressive while doing it. Yeah he's been in trouble in the Fujita and Mark Hunt fights, but at least he managed to compose and STILL manage to win unless GSP and Silva.

Fedor= Best fighter of our generation. Anyone who disagrees is either a hater, mad that he wouldn't sign with the UFC due to contract obligations, or should wrestle in the Special Olympics.


----------



## Hadge (Dec 22, 2008)

Guy said:


> Me thinks its ridiculous that Anderson Silva is ranked in the top 3 pound for pound fighers in the world, yet he wont fight Machida :sarcastic12:


Silva and Machida are training partners which is why they dont want to fight apparently (same manager also), but dont get me wrong, like everyone else, I want to see that fight! Im sure Dana will do everything he can to make it happen if the fans want it.

Back to the topic of Fedor. Im not taking anything away from his amazing record and the guys that he's destroyed all over the world. But surely being the champion athlete he is, should see him also rule another HW division, being the UFC's... M1 Global is whats stopping it from happening. If Fedor can break apart from M1 Global why wouldnt he take $5M a fight?



Guy said:


> Fedor= Best fighter of our generation. Anyone who disagrees is either a hater, mad that he wouldn't sign with the UFC due to contract obligations, or should wrestle in the Special Olympics.


Im mad that he wouldn't sign with the UFC, which seems to have turned me into a hater, which makes me want to wrestle in the Special Olympics. Its a domino effect, all Fedor's fault!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedor's Freedom*

I don't think Fedor's not signing with UFC doesn't have to do so much about contracts with M-1 so much as his freedom. I think he just enjoys being on a sharable basis with many of the outside UFC promotions. One example is the tri-pack alliance between DREAM, Strikeforce, and M-1 which he wouldn't get with the UFC!


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Hadge said:


> Silva and Machida are training partners which is why they dont want to fight apparently (same manager also), but dont get me wrong, like everyone else, I want to see that fight! Im sure Dana will do everything he can to make it happen if the fans want it.


I know, but I used this as an example. You don't have to beat every great fighter to be the best because eventually new great fighter will pop up. Fedor's already beaten many great fighters from this generation so what else does he have left to prove?



> Back to the topic of Fedor. Im not taking anything away from his amazing record and the guys that he's destroyed all over the world. But surely being the champion athlete he is, should see him also rule another HW division, being the UFC's... M1 Global is whats stopping it from happening. If Fedor can break apart from M1 Global why wouldnt he take $5M a fight?


Why would he when he remains loyal to basically everything he's commited? That's like you ditching your mom for your friend whenever you made plans with her.



> Im mad that he wouldn't sign with the UFC, which seems to have turned me into a hater, which makes me want to wrestle in the Special Olympics. Its a domino effect, all Fedor's fault!


I'm surprised you're not mad about Silva ducking Machida :sarcastic12:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Silva VS Machida*

Well Silva is Machida's training partner and they don't want to face each other, whats so hard to understand about that?


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Guy said:


> Me thinks its ridiculous that Anderson Silva is ranked in the top 3 pound for pound fighers in the world, yet he wont fight Machida :sarcastic12:
> 
> Come on man what else does Fedor have left to prove? He's beaten everyone and their grandmother at their own game and still gets flak. He's been cleaning out the HW division for damn near a decade and looked extremely impressive while doing it. Yeah he's been in trouble in the Fujita and Mark Hunt fights, but at least he managed to compose and STILL manage to win unless GSP and Silva.
> 
> Fedor= Best fighter of our generation. Anyone who disagrees is either a hater, mad that he wouldn't sign with the UFC due to contract obligations, or should wrestle in the Special Olympics.


silva is perfectly happy pretending to be a MW ....dont be silly!


----------

